# Poling a transport baby cat???



## hookedonh2o (Jan 19, 2009)

Crazy question I know... But does anyone have experience poling a baby cat or similar boat? I understand "hull slap" is an issue.. But don't have a clue about the way it would track, etc??


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I designed a leaning post/poling platform for a friend. Ask Donnie about Luke Johnson's boat as I think he has pictures.

You're correct about the hull slap, but it's not too bad. It doesn't track like a typical poling skiff, but it is more than adequate. I would recommend it as we poled it all the time. Good luck.


----------



## hookedonh2o (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Capt! The boat is actually a 09 with the latest generation of casting and poling platforms.

I just wanted some feedback as to whether the hull slap or tracking was a deal killer. And.... Maybe a little remorse regarding the 2nd choice HB or maverick.


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

hookedonh2o said:


> Thanks Capt! The boat is actually a 09 with the latest generation of casting and poling platforms.
> 
> I just wanted some feedback as to whether the hull slap or tracking was a deal killer. And.... Maybe a little remorse regarding the 2nd choice HB or maverick.


So it was HB, Maverick....or a Baby Cat. 
Really?

Thats like saying
BMW, Lexus.....or a Ford Ecsort(maybe Escort GT)

Those Baby Cats are cool two man wading scooters though.


----------



## hookedonh2o (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually yes, size was a deciding factor more than another $10-15k I have a face out slip that fronts the open bay with a fair amount of drive by traffic. The 16' Cat motor/transom is almost fully recessed vs. 17' HB, Mav, or Dolphin with partial recess and foot more in length.

I considered "micro" 15ish Mav's,etc, but was steered away by a FL guide I used last year. Capt. Wright Taylor.. Great guide out of Marco Island (from TX originally) if your looking for a trip.

Bottom line, I compromised with a multi use / right size "scooter" to your point and would not recommend my logic / path to a finatical fly guy.


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

if you want to pole, get a poling skiff. if you want to drift and wade get a scooter.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

flywader is right.

that boat isn't design to pole, yes it can be done, but you will not be able to fish as effectivly. 

that boat is designed to run shallow and carry gear and get the place you wanna fish, drift fish, or troll with a trolling motor.

if you are mainly flyfishing get a skiff.


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

tail-chaser said:


> flywader is right.
> 
> that boat isn't design to pole, yes it can be done, but you will not be able to fish as effectivly.
> 
> ...


Are you the President of the flywader fan club? Come up with your own ideas.


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

no, i'm the president.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

skidmark said:


> Are you the President of the flywader fan club? Come up with your own ideas.


Don't be jelous bro, its over, he left you. get over it already its been a month. move on, ok. i know it hurts, but I promise you will find someone better. besides, didn't he hit you? do you like the abuse, is that the kind of gurl you are, the one thats attracted to arsholes that beet you, if thats the case you need help.

he doesn't hit me, what does that tell you?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I suggest trying the Baby Cat and then a poling skiff and see which one is really best for you. I had a scooter type boat for many years that I poled, but it really more of a controlled downwind drift. When I bought a Maverick, I was amazed how different it was. We could pole upwind and up creeks and lots of places I couldn't get to in the scooter. But not everyone likes to pole around and sight fish all day. If you do, I'd keep looking for a true poling skiff. There are a lot to choose from these days.


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

tail-chaser said:


> Don't be jelous bro, its over, he left you. get over it already its been a month. move on, ok. i know it hurts, but I promise you will find someone better. besides, didn't he hit you? do you like the abuse, is that the kind of gurl you are, the one thats attracted to arsholes that beet you, if thats the case you need help.
> 
> he doesn't hit me, what does that tell you?


 You got it all backwards. I left him. Lack for performance was the issue. The hitting was the only thing I enjoyed, that's for sure. Good luck with that looser.

PS he aint much of a fisherman either. He just likes to drive around, listen to the radio, and drink beer all day. Yall should make a great couple.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

so let me get this straight

Scooter = Corky
Skiff = Fly

side note - loverboy gets Ish beat out of him


----------



## hookedonh2o (Jan 19, 2009)

Bruce J said:


> I suggest trying the Baby Cat and then a poling skiff and see which one is really best for you. I had a scooter type boat for many years that I poled, but it really more of a controlled downwind drift. When I bought a Maverick, I was amazed how different it was. We could pole upwind and up creeks and lots of places I couldn't get to in the scooter. But not everyone likes to pole around and sight fish all day. If you do, I'd keep looking for a true poling skiff. There are a lot to choose from these days.


Good feedback, thanks Bruce! You reinforce the Capt's point... the Cat can be poled, but with sacrifice. I have poled a few mavs, HB, dolphin renagade pro, etc. and definitly understand the polar comparison.

Sooooo... For use mainly in Galv bay with a few trips down south, what are your thoughts on the HPX "V" vs. "T" (17')... Or micro 17'??

Appreciate anyone's two cents on this one as well.

Thanks


----------



## hookedonh2o (Jan 19, 2009)

I just noticed HPX thread below.. So just feedback on 17' micro if any, thx.


----------



## bac430 (Oct 10, 2006)

hookedonh2o said:


> I just noticed HPX thread below.. So just feedback on 17' micro if any, thx.


Just hurry up and buy somethig so that you can take me fishing.


----------

